# My Texas Cichlid.



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I took him out to the aquarium to snap some bad quick photos to share.This is a beautiful nasty cichlid,most of my other cichlids hate him to dead for no reason at all







especially the Jaguar and the Peacock Bass.He beat the convict at the first jaw lock and make him submit.My best bet is male because it started to develop a hump and some nice fin trailers let me know if you think is a female...

























And a crappy photo on fighting display(very hard to take)


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

First pic is great. I had a Texas for a short time but my Festae killed it one night. Yours looks like a very nice specimen.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

theer is a chance of it being a female but im not really 100% sure that it is. how big is it?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn how big do those things get? I want one for my convict tank, they would prob get along because they look pretty tough..


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks! still a baby 7'' and growing.It could be a male because it started to get a bigger forehead(hump) evn though i was unable to show it with the camera...


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Damn how big do those things get? I want one for my convict tank, they would prob get along because they look pretty tough..


 Between 10''-12'' and very nasty in aquariums under 125g.Mine almost killed the male convict one time at same size


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, i snap some quick vent shots it has a little white pointed thing but was unable to focus that and the fish were outside of the water so i was hurry for the fish safeMale or Female???


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

considering how big it is I am going to say male. becuase he has a small hump starting to grow and it is also sexually mature and if it was a female it should be showing an egg tube









and arron, if you like the fish you currently have in your 55g, do not get one of these. it will destroy your little fishes


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> considering how big it is I am going to say male. becuase he has a small hump starting to grow and it is also sexually mature and if it was a female it should be showing an egg tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It will own the convicts no doubt about it :nod: Hey lemmywinks how a egg tube looks like,it has a pointy white thing there?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

in this pic of a pair (which u posted over at CM) you can clearly see the egg tube on the female. if yours was a female i doubt if it would be that big (since it isnt breding) but it would still be very easy to spot


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Ohh i see, it has like a little cat claw something like the male jag i have...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------

